# Desperately seeking old book - The Legend of the Caseys



## Bluebean (21 Jan 2008)

Hello, 

I'm trying to source a book published (I believe) in the 1950's in Ireland. Its called 'The Legend of the Caseys' and is by Jim Hudson.

It is about the Casey family from Sneem, Co. Kerry.

I've tried googling it, and have also spoken to 2 book dealers, but to no avail.

Next stop is to ring the libray in Sneem (if there is one), but in the meantime would anyone know where else I could try?

thanks.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Jan 2008)

The best place for books is www.abebooks.com 

Are you sure that the book actually exists as a book? Did someone just write a manuscript and copy it a few times?

 But there is no sign of it there. All books published in Ireland should be in the National Library. Ask them if they have it. They will give you the ISBN which is the easiest way to find a book.



Brendan


----------



## truthseeker (21 Jan 2008)

if you can find out who the publishers were you may be able to get a reprint off them directly.


----------



## therave (21 Jan 2008)

i found these.they may help

http://www.independent.ie/national-news/crusher-casey-was-he-irelands-greatest-sportsman-376723.html


----------



## therave (21 Jan 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/legend-Caseys...r_1_33?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1200923250&sr=8-33


----------



## Hoagy (21 Jan 2008)

This might be worth a phone call.


----------



## purpeller (21 Jan 2008)

Healy Rare Books in Galway may be able to help - they have a website but it's not updated.  091 529980 is their number but afaik, it's operated out of the owner's house, so it's not a shop you can browse in.


----------



## LOL_SHIRTS (11 Oct 2008)

FYI 

It is currently listed on ebay.com

Thanks


----------



## Bluebean (14 Oct 2008)

LOL-Shirts, unfortunately it is out of stock on Amazon.


----------



## CatherineB (15 Oct 2008)

It isn't in Trinity's catalogue. I didn't expect it to be, you can't buy it there and it's not related to a course..but it IS a copyright library.


----------



## msmyth (15 Oct 2008)

CatherineB said:


> It isn't in Trinity's catalogue. I didn't expect it to be, you can't buy it there and it's not related to a course..but it IS a copyright library.



If it's a 1950's book it could just be that Trinity have the book and it hasn't been entered into the online catalogue yet, in which case you have to physically go into the library and look up the Accessions catalogues.


----------



## Smashbox (15 Oct 2008)

Did you ask in your nearest Eason's Store? 

Sometimes they can find and order in books for you - surely worth a try?

They've helped me out with some American and Canadian ones, so you would hope they could work it on Irish ones too!


----------



## emmt (16 Oct 2008)

I was in the same position looking for a book written in 1910 and I got it at a book sale in a local hotel.  Worth popping to these if you see any advertised.


----------



## Megan (16 Oct 2008)

Check this link out. It is for Kerry County Library.


----------



## CatherineB (17 Oct 2008)

msmyth said:


> If it's a 1950's book it could just be that Trinity have the book and it hasn't been entered into the online catalogue yet, in which case you have to physically go into the library and look up the Accessions catalogues.




I checked the catalogue that has everything from 1920. I've searched several books published around the 40's/50's and they always show up, the online catalogue is fairly well established at this stage. There's a catalogue for books before that as well.


----------



## Midsummer (19 Oct 2008)

have you tried www.abe.com ?  They have nearly everything.


----------



## Bluebean (21 Oct 2008)

Hi everyone, thanks for all the replies.  I've been on to Kerry county library and they have 1 copy of it in stock, reference only.  They are the only library that have it in stock, according to www.borrowbooks.ie  But I did learn that its not actually an Irish printed book, it was printed in the States, which may explain why its hard to get a copy of it here.
I've registered with the international antiquarian book club, so if anyone turns up a copy I may be able to get it from there.

In the meantime, I'll keep searching - local book sales, maybe it might show up, fingers crossed.

Thanks again for all suggestions/help.


----------



## critic61 (12 Sep 2010)

*The Legend of the Caseys*

It helps to know what we are looking for. Its simple, when we dont know, we ask someone who might. We do that as a first step. When armed with a little basic factual information then we go online. For your assistance:
The Legend of the Caseys was published in N. York in 1990 by Jim Hudson who was also the author. Very limited edition for family, friends, and personal admirers. Approx. 170 Pages. Source this in U.S.A. Otherwise on your bike to Tralee and read it in the library. I also seek a copy.


----------



## woodbine (12 Sep 2010)

There's an antique dealers in Tralee called Kerry Auction Rooms. I'm signed up to their newsletter but i've never been there or even bought anything from them. 

(i just like to keep an eye on how the antiques/vintage market is ) 

but i was looking at their archive list of sold items the other night and there were loads of old books in one of their auctions, with some local interest.

Might be worth giving them a call.


----------



## ajapale (12 Sep 2010)

This thread which dates from early 2008 has been moved from Consumer Issues and Rights to Miscellaneous Non-financial Questions.


----------



## critic61 (8 Jan 2011)

Fair play to critic 61. Time wasters too lazy to do the spade work first use up a lot of web space. back to the homework and a cup of cop-on.


----------



## critic61 (8 Jan 2011)

*The Caseys followed the Dollar*

Dont worry about the Caseys being Irish: First they took the Queen's shilling, then followed the dollar. and high society, and what about the legend of the Casey clan in Limerick. Check the police files (there are volumes) for the Casey clan in Limerick. Its not so much the "Legend of the Caseys", but "The Legacy of the Caseys" Limericks most notorius crime family, who operate at the low end of society & the low end of almost everything else. Are they related. Check the D.N.A.


----------



## Bluebean (11 Feb 2011)

critic61, not sure what your going on about spade work?   I put down what information I had gathered & deemed relevant in my first post.

I bought a copy of the book last June, so positive result after a long search


----------

